# edematous mucosa in duodenum



## ggparker14 (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what diagnosis would be appropriate for edematous mucosa in duodenum?

Patient had colonoscopy with cold biopsy.

Thank you.


----------



## Grintwig (Feb 9, 2011)

Have you looked at 537.89?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

Yes you can code 537.89(Other specified disorder of stomach and duodenum) for edematous mucosa in duodenum.


Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

